# What a disappointment



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh My is all I can say !!! I think I would be inclined to buy her a packet of Chux wipes and say it REALLY won't matter if these get ripped.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

People who don't do crafts, jut don't understand. I sorry, I imagine your work is WONDERFUL.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I don't think I would make her any more. I have learned to knit only for people who treasure the time and love that go into each of the things I make for them.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

ouch. that is hurtful.
she must not knit or crochet.
whatever she does - i imagine she wouldn't be happy to have someone say of HER things that they don't matter. they can be destroyed because she can just make more.
actually - - it sounds like something a kid might say because he might not get the repercussions or the implication.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


It is not the idea of whether you have tons of cotton, but the idea that a "friend" would not treat what you make for her as something that is totally and forever replaceable!
What happens if she asks for other items? Will she treat them the same way? She appears to not care about your time and feelings.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


Make them for a hospice or other charity craft fair! For goodness sake don't waste your precious time and effort! It's just not good for the self-esteem -- or the soul!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope she is paying you to make them. How rude of her to assume you will just keep making more


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't think she meant to be hurtful, she really is a sweet person, but not overly deep thinking. often things are said without evil intent. She is paying me for the work, but I'm not charging her half of what the work is worth. I posted my story as just another example of what non-crafters think (Or don't think) of how we choose to spend our time) Sad.


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

taborhills said:


> Make them for a hospice or other charity craft fair! For goodness sake don't waste your precious time and effort! It's just not good for the self-esteem -- or the soul!


I agree Don't waste your time and effort on your "friend"


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry your friend isn't more appreciative of your generosity and craft. I, too, would make more; but you can bet they wouldn't be my best work and I wouldn't be in any hurry to get them done.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

books said:


> I don't think she meant to be hurtful, she really is a sweet person, but not overly deep thinking. often things are said without evil intent. She is paying me for the work, but I'm not charging her half of what the work is worth. I posted my story as just another example of what non-crafters think (Or don't think) of how we choose to spend our time) Sad.


It is a very good example of that, for sure!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

sure hope your charging for them. Friend or no yarns are not cheap and we don't get it for free, now do we. Yep charge for large cone if she wants more. Then a couple more $$ for your time. They are great for heavy cleaning.


----------



## ksbradley21 (Feb 4, 2011)

Speaking of wasting time. Exactly what does camping do, you know, constructively? I used to camp with my parents, and as a 12 year old already knew that unless you are also fishing and hunting for your food, it was a total waste of time. Having said that, please reconsider what you do for a person who is not putting a value on your time and skills! Just thinking out loud.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like your descriptive phrase -- "but not overly deep thinking"!!

If you enjoy making them under those circumstances, please do, but I see no harm is pointing out to her that shop rags can serve the same purpose and you have other things you want to knit. 

I cannot imagine that she is paying enough for the cloths to make it worthwhile for you to do a repeat performance. 

A comparison would be to spend the time and effort to make a lovely shawl and then find that the dog is allowed to tear it up for fun. A friend doesn't do that!!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I would feel so hurt if someone used my knitted wash cloths like that. I'm strange tho. I love to knit them and use the pretty colors that cotton yarn comes in but I can't use them for washing so I give them as gifts and I hope they don't treat them as disposal rags. For myself I bought a spool of cotton in Walmart that is beige with a little color in it here and there. I don't think it is pretty at all so I don't mind using it for dishes or showers. Like I said I am strange


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Under your circumstances, I would make this batch with all garter stitch, and use the remnants from your first batch to make stripes. They would coordinate and look pretty, and use up the rest without having to pay more for supplies. Then she could be done.


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


 :thumbup: My mom said after you reach 65 you are allowed to say what you think. I agree with you. :lol:


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

books said:


> I don't think she meant to be hurtful, she really is a sweet person, but not overly deep thinking. often things are said without evil intent.


Even if there was no evil intent, the end result is that she is treating you with no respect. Don't allow people to treat you so poorly regardless of their intent. Sometimes being a "sweet person" is just a cover for blatant passive aggressiveness. She can't tell you directly she thinks your craft work is worthless, but she can treat it as worthless and make sure you know it. And how could you ever complain? After all, isn't she being ever so complimentary in asking you to do this for her? Don't feed the beast!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Jean Large said:


> :thumbup: My mom said after you reach 65 you are allowed to say what you think. I agree with you. :lol:


Your mom was right! And to make sure I would say what I think at my age, I started practicing long, long ago. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

1crisp1 said:


> Oh My is all I can say !!! I think I would be inclined to buy her a packet of Chux wipes and say it REALLY won't matter if these get ripped.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

The next time she asks for some, tell her the cost of the yarn, and how long it takes you to make them. Then, if she wants more dishcloths, she can buy the yarn and pay you for your time.

If she's not willing to do that, don't make any more for her.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Gerripho said:


> Even if there was no evil intent, the end result is that she is treating you with no respect. Don't allow people to treat you so poorly regardless of their intent. Sometimes being a "sweet person" is just a cover for blatant passive aggressiveness. She can't tell you directly she thinks your craft work is worthless, but she can treat it as worthless and make sure you know it. And how could you ever complain? After all, isn't she being ever so complimentary in asking you to do this for her? Don't feed the beast!


I have to say I agree with this - to take something you have made in order to destroy it is disrespectful whether she's just plain thoughtless or not. I don't think I'd make any more for her. 
If you love making them just for the sake of it there are plenty of folks who would be grateful and appreciative of your kindness.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with taborhills that perhaps you should knit them for a charity instead. I think if it were me, I'd have a heart to heart talk with my friend. I'd tell her that she'd be better off getting some cheap washcloths or dishrags at the dollar store. I'd try to educate her about what is involved in knitting:TIME, eyestrain, effort, care, etc. YOU have worth, and what you do is worthwhile. Give your labors of love to someone who needs what you have to offer and will appreciate what you give. Good luck with whatever you decide, but please don't sell yourself short.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I would buy some fine twine and make a dishcloth out of THAT! She will certainly find that durable! I am sorry she was very thoughtless, and would get no more from me.
If you have lots of cotton yarn why not make some for a seniors center so they could sell them at a Christmas bazzar or to a school where they usually have a Christmas sale.
I could see if you had a table at a school sale selling them to eager little children wanting to buy something special for mommy or grandma at Christmas.You would see some extremely happy kids that they got a pretty gift for their loved one,for myself I would find that very satisfying.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow. What a response from your "friend". I hope you are well paid.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

jojo111 said:


> I agree with taborhills that perhaps you should knit them for a charity instead. I think if it were me, I'd have a heart to heart talk with my friend. I'd tell her that she'd be better off getting some cheap washcloths or dishrags at the dollar store. I'd try to educate her about what is involved in knitting:TIME, eyestrain, effort, care, etc. YOU have worth, and what you do is worthwhile. Give your labors of love to someone who needs what you have to offer and will appreciate what you give. Good luck with whatever you decide, but please don't sell yourself short.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

books said:


> I don't think she meant to be hurtful, she really is a sweet person, but not overly deep thinking. often things are said without evil intent. She is paying me for the work, but I'm not charging her half of what the work is worth. I posted my story as just another example of what non-crafters think (Or don't think) of how we choose to spend our time) Sad.


I would continue to make them, but give or sell them to someone else who doesn't take advantage of your kindness.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jean Large said:


> :thumbup: My mom said after you reach 65 you are allowed to say what you think. I agree with you. :lol:





Gerripho said:


> Your mom was right! And to make sure I would say what I think at my age, I started practicing long, long ago. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I was always told to think before speaking. I've given up on _that_! Tact is *not* my strong suit. 

I'm embarrassed that your friend thinks that way. I hope you have some more appreciative friends in your life.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would tell her to make her own,what a cheek that person has. :thumbdown:


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

books sounds like a lovely caring person, how sad that she should be treated in this uncaring way Please find a more appreciative use for your work your friend could do with a wake up call in manners.


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

Why would you make more for her?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Why would a friend say something so rude?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well one way to look at the situation is that you made them, she bought them, and once you give them to her you have no control over what she does. This is the situation with everything made and let go. I went thru this in my business where I did much bigger jobs than hand cloths with a lot more money involved. I listened for years to artists who had similar issues with people who did not care for their creations as the artist would have liked.

I would charge more $$$--make a reason to her to up your price. Then just detach. Of course, you can refuse to make any more for her. 

My last thought is that you can make much simpler ones and tell her that since she uses them only for utilitarian purpose without aesthetic regard, you will do just plain squares, maybe in different colors so you don't go bonkers with the repetitiveness.


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Cathy47: I love your saying. I have several PHD's.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I know what I would be telling her and she wouldn't like it. Don't make her anything ever again, she obviously does not appreciate your work


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

pretty presumptuous of her! i don't think that i'd be making any more period for her!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell her,if she wants more she will have to pay for them.or teach her how to knit.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Hmmm....I'd've told her that *she* could always make more.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I would definitely not make her more, but what I would do is say to her, I know you really like these cloths but I have so many projects I have to get done so I would gladly teach you to knit/crochet and then you can make them when you need them and maybe even make some for your fellow campers.


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thoughtless woman, how rude.

Jenny x


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

okay I will tell her to use rags then- geesh they just don't know that we pour our hearts into our craft


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Walmart has washcloths 10 to a pack for $2.99. They are great for quick house work. I would give. These the next time you see her. Be nice and tell her why you are doing this


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

1crisp1 said:


> Oh My is all I can say !!! I think I would be inclined to buy her a packet of Chux wipes and say it REALLY won't matter if these get ripped.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


Perhaps she does appreciate their durability but the lady could still learn a lesson in tact. Is she paying you for these? Just make them very plain and whatever takes you less time to do.


----------



## threecentsshort (Mar 3, 2013)

Did she pay you for your cost of yarn & work involved?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm surprised that you are allowing her to be so crass with you in her statement..and want to make some more for her..she doesn't obviously care of the trouble that you went through..because you can "whip" them up in no time and she doesn't CARE that they may get ripped because they're just good enough for camping. I wouldn't make her another now or ever..and she's a friend?


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

The more I have thought of this, the more I have thought it was a *joke.*
By your friend or by you?


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Sometimes people have no idea the time and effort we put into things. Personally, I would have said or would say, sorry I don't have the time right now. You could tell her why, I know I would.

P.S. Teach her how to make her own that way if they "get tattered and torn" she can make her own.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Well,they are utilitarian wash cloths after all ,not works of art to hang on the wall.Surely it doesn't matter how they are used.I never bother for instance if my blankets end up in a dog's bed[and I would never knit a wash cloth].


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

mac.worrall said:


> Well,they are utilitarian wash cloths after all ,not works of art to hang on the wall.Surely it doesn't matter how they are used.I never bother for instance if my blankets end up in a dog's bed[and I would never knit a wash cloth].


Shame on you! She worked hard on those items. I think it was more her friend's attitude then what she would do with them.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

taborhills said:


> The more I have thought of this, the more I have thought it was a *joke.*
> By your friend or by you?


It's a JOKE, ladies, a joke.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


I think you are right to just make basic dishcloths. You can also explain to her that they are very durable because of the cotton and you are glad she appreciates that they are so durable. And also tell her that because they are for camping you will keep them basic in the future.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

I once made a scarf for a friend taking plenty of time to select a yarn and pattern that would flatter her. It turned out beautifully and she welcomed it.

Six months later, I saw it for sale at a local thrift shop.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I hear comments often of how one of us goes to great lengths to please someone else with a hand made item only to have the recipient show a total lack of appreciation for what it involved. I have not had that happen yet but if it did I would sweetly say "I know what! I'll teach YOU to knit. Then you can make exactly what you want." They would only have to try once and I bet it might change their whole perspective.


----------



## baileysmom (Aug 28, 2012)

taborhills said:


> It's a JOKE, ladies, a joke.


Well not a very good one!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

Madelyn said:


> I once made a scarf for a friend taking plenty of time to select a yarn and pattern that would flatter her. It turned out beautifully and she welcomed it.
> 
> Six months later, I saw it for sale at a local thrift shop.


NO! What if one were to buy it and re-gift it to her?

:roll:


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I camp and when out in the wild washing dishes in a pan I really treasure the dishcloths a friend made for me. Yes they are tattered after hanging on lines to dry or oops got tossed in sideways. I think of the friend who made them say a little prayer for her when I use them. So assuming the lady was hurtful? No I'd say I'm glad you are using them but I have a limit per person and honey you hit the limit for this year!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I think it's time she learned to make her own. Maybe then she'd realize the time you put into them.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

It's kinda like a slap in the face to me.... great scott..... it takes me 3 hours to knit a basketweave dishcloth.... I think they are so pretty and as you say durable.... I don't think I would be so kind to knit anymore for this use... she should just go to the Dollar Store and buy some and throw them out before she comes home....cloth is better than paper to wash with, but you can buy "cheap" ones for one use only!!!!

You're a good friend....


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


Donate your beautiful cloths elsewhere. Obviously, she doesn't realize how much goes into their production or appreciate the work you do to make them. Some friend! 
:thumbdown:


----------



## Trenier (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know. I guess I look at it a little differently. I made a lot of them for Christmas gifts and they were beautiful. They won't use them because they're pretty. I would rather they use them to death. She certainly appreciates them because they are used. I wouldn't set color and do intricate patterns anymore but I sure would keep knitting them for her


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

your right to feel peeved with her comments and you could say to her you don't have a problem making them for her but you will need to price them correctly as the yarn is expensive and you can't afford to make them for the price you have charged her anymore then give her the price you would normally charge and see what her response is. That way if she still says she wants them then you will be getting paid the right amount and what she does with them is her business


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

PointySticksNStones said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think I would make her any more. I have learned to knit only for people who treasure the time and love that go into each of the things I make for them.


THIS. What a poor friend. What a poor you for putting up with that.


----------



## Lizellen (Apr 19, 2013)

Now that is Tacky!!! At least she could have been honest.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I hope she is paying you to make them. How rude of her to assume you will just keep making more


I'm sure if she doesn't make dishcloths herself, she doesn't have any idea how much time goes into each one so tell her. I also "had" a friend who thought I "owed" her the crafts I made because she wanted them. When I told her I'll teach her she said "oh, I don't want to waste my time making them as I have other valuable things to do" so I said well so do I!!

I couldn't believe that she felt my time wasn't valuable only her time!!!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm astounded!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

mac.worrall said:


> Well,they are utilitarian wash cloths after all ,not works of art to hang on the wall.Surely it doesn't matter how they are used.I never bother for instance if my blankets end up in a dog's bed[and I would never knit a wash cloth].


I actually agree with you.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

sorry ... she may be sweet... and she may be paying you..... but i would explain kindly to her what it takes to make her 5 cloths which she can throw away when she has ripped and damaged them..... and suggest that if she is looking for throwaways she might want to pick up a pack of bar towels form costco or the like.... then use your cotton to make something someone will appreciate for the work as well as the function.


----------



## tlrow (Mar 26, 2013)

While traveling last summer I knitted a dishcloth that I was going to give to my cousin with whom we were going to be staying. When she mentioned that she only used that kind of dishcloth for her dogs. (Before I gave it, fortunately.) I decided to save it for someone who might appreciate it a little more.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> your right to feel peeved with her comments and you could say to her you don't have a problem making them for her but you will need to price them correctly as the yarn is expensive and you can't afford to make them for the price you have charged her anymore then give her the price you would normally charge and see what her response is. That way if she still says she wants them then you will be getting paid the right amount and what she does with them is her business


Yes agreed.

We see so many complaints about people not appreciating a knitters work. Unless you put value to your work, how do you expect people to appreciate it.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Many years ago when I was a home cake decorator, a friend would always have me bake her cakes for weddings, birthdays,etc--every occasion. I would only charge her for the ingredients UNTIL she made the remark that I was cheaper than a bakery. And that was the end of my cake decorating for her. We live and learn don't we!!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think you are foolish to continue to knit for this friend.

She just doesn't get it!

Fisherwoman


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't knit her anything else, ever.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

"No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" - wow! outstanding disrespect! I only make things for people who appreciate my time and effort...even if it is only a dishcloth.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

such a nice response and i agree



Colorgal said:


> People who don't do crafts, jut don't understand. I sorry, I imagine your work is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Ooops, I would ask her for the ones that you made telling her that these are not rags and how you made them for her thinking that she'd appreciate your efforts. Sounds like you have a thoughtless and selfish friend who takes advantage of you. Might be time to rethink that friendship.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


I agree! She sounds like a selfish user.


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

Why are you going thru all that work when it doesn't matter to her and particularly how she's using them. 
I hand knit dish cloths and incl. one or two in gifts. I would not do more for anyone who has such a disregard for how much work you put into them.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

That's hurtful. It is thoughtless and inconsiderate of her to make a comment like that.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to agree with Chikkie.

How rude. I think after the shock wore off, from her comment, I would have had to tell her that I thought they were going to be gifts, and it would be cheaper (if she was paying you, which it sounds like she was not) and quicker, to just rip an old towel into squares.

I would not knit for her again, even if I loved to knit dishcloths.


----------



## knitwit2111 (Jul 5, 2013)

Reminds me of something that happened years ago. Not having a lot of money at Christimas I knit my nieces some vests. Shortly after the holidays I went to the thrift shop in the town where they lived - low and behold there were the two sweater vests I had made. Never again did I make anything for them. Needless to say my feelings were hurt. Only do for those that will appreciate your time and effort.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess it's a matter of "Live and Learn".


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry, I wouldn't make more.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

This is hurtful! I have family that LOVE cotton dishcloths. 

I give them as gifts and use them to practice new stitches, stitch patterns or knit English style, Combination, Portuguese style, etc. I don't give out really wonky cloths  these give me a chance to practice on a small square.

Thought this might work for you in the future as I would need a complete change in my thinking if this had happened to me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Maybe you should tell her the time and effort involved...and charge her for both the materials and your time.
Jane


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

That reminds me of the pillow cases I embroidered for a neighbor years ago. We have a hunting camp in the mountains and they stayed there with their family one weekend. Next time I went to camp there were the pillowcases on pillows left at camp waiting for their next visit. My beautiful work at camp!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Well if it's a joke they're "picking" on the wrong group because our creations are important even though they may seem mundane to others, it a creative process to take yarn and make it into something that can be used and turn out beautiful...


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

books said:



> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


She may have actually meant it as a compliment...but, that was definitely NOT tactful! I know plenty of people like that, as soon as their mouth opens the brain disconnects (like where they offer food samples in markets!)...If nothing else, tell her to make her own so she can have the pleasure!


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Personally, I would NOT make more for her -- or for anybody else. Instead, I would tell her the cost of the materials, the time involved, and offer to teach her how to make her own. And that would be the end of it!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Speaking of dishcloths... Several weeks ago, I went to a garage sale and someone was selling a knitted dishcloth. One lady was thrilled. She was telling everyone that this was her type favorite dishcloth and how terrific they were. That day, I went into my "dishcloth stash" and stuck a couple of them in my glove compartment. A few weeks later, I attended another garage sale and "found" the lady that was so delighted over the dishcloth. I told her that I had a "gift" for her and gave her the ones in my car. She couldn't thank me enough and whenever I see her, she thanks me again and tells her friends about the lovely dishcloths that I knit! ...It really does feel good to know that someone appreciates and enjoys your knitting!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

What a _______(fill in the blank).

I'd whip up the next five as quickly as possible. If she asks for anymore, tell her, "Since my hard work isn't appreciated properly, make 'em yourself." But I'm cranky. :-D


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

You are much sweeter then I am" there is nooooo way I would take the time to create something for someone that tells me something like that! Like another poster said I would cut up old towels for her or let her do it herself. does she have any idea what time and energy you put into making those?


books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


Excellent idea! That's why I have a rag bag -- for dirty jobs, camping and "such-like". OMG.... People are endlessly amazing! :shock:


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It imagine how shocked you were when you heard those words. It hurts so much but at the same time you need to think how ignorant your friend is about the work you do. I understand, we all are ignorant about one thing or the other.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


Couldn't agree with you more. Obviously, this person doesn't have the faintest idea how much work goes into any knitted or crocheted project. I assuredly would not make anything for her ever again.

Hazel the Crabby


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Did she pay you for these RAGES? That is how she is treating them. Shop rags would have done as well and very little time put into them. Some balls.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Well, call me crazy (and many have), and I'm not going to make comments about how anyone else would feel about it, but because I tend to be a process knitter, I would not mind knitting for someone who was giving my washcloths hard use and then replacing them. I use washcloths more for practice anyway. Strangely enough, I think the person who made the comment meant it as a compliment, although poorly stated.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Even though she is using them for camping, I would still try & make them somewhat nice so she would not want to "lose them" or get them torn.

I don't think that just because she is wanting to use them for camping & other uses where they may get damaged, is any reason to stop your friendship.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

While I understand those - including the OP - who are saying conrinue to make them but make them less well or less pretty, I would never want to settle for that. It would be no fun at all, for me. to intentionally knit unattractive things, or to knit them poorly.


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


I'm sorry for this thoughtless incident.

When I get a comment similar to this, with people telling me I "CAN make some for them", I resond, "Oh, no! I don't have that kind time, but I'll be glad to show YOU how to make them." Trust me, this ends that suggestion.

I love to knit, but only when it's something I really want to do and know it is appreciated.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! I can't believe she had the nerve to say that to you who made them.
I go along with the "cut up towels" idea.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

What a cheek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I wouldn't make her any more :thumbdown:


----------



## 1grammyshouse (May 16, 2014)

Such a thoughtless remark.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe next time you can tell her how long it took to make them & ask what she thinks your time is worth. Is she at least buying the yarn???


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Teach her how to make these cloths so she knows what you have been doing. She will more readily appreciate your efforts when she knows what goes into them.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Wow! You are a better person than I am. With that response I wouldn't knit her 4 x 4 swatch. You must really value her friendship but, it's obvious to me she only values yours for what she can get.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Makes you wonder sometimes what some people use for brains doesn't it? Sounds to me like she has a complete disregard for any ones feelings but her own. :thumbdown: 
I wonder what she'd say if the shoe was on the other foot? Some people... :?:


----------



## Brooklyn86 (Jun 30, 2014)

How rude that was! I am so sorry, she is treating your beautiful, lovingly done work like trash - disposable. I would never knit anything for her again.


----------



## JoanAbrams (Jan 19, 2014)

I taught my granddaughter to knit this summer by working on wash cloths. She did so well I said why don't we put these together with some nice soap and give them to your mother (my daughter) for her birthday.Mom was so pleased and impressed she won't use them. I told her they are durable but she says they are "too pretty". Just the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

1crisp1 said:


> Oh My is all I can say !!! I think I would be inclined to buy her a packet of Chux wipes and say it REALLY won't matter if these get ripped.


Me, too. Perhaps you should wears gloves and make them out of steel wool.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JoanAbrams said:


> I taught my granddaughter to knit this summer by working on wash cloths. She did so well I said why don't we put these together with some nice soap and give them to your mother (my daughter) for her birthday.Mom was so pleased and impressed she won't use them. I told her they are durable but she says they are "too pretty". Just the other end of the spectrum.


The first dishcloth I made was crocheted from a kit and was heart-shaped. My stepmother said it was too pretty to use in the kitchen; it became a doily under a lamp. Thereafter, I made her the plain diagonal knit dishcloths; _those_ she used in the kitchen all the time! 



SAMkewel said:


> Me, too. Perhaps you should wears gloves and make them out of steel wool.....


 :twisted: :thumbup:


----------



## jbent10 (Sep 26, 2014)

I was doing some knitting and crocheting and a friend had children having children so I gave some things but little thanks and then just decided I would feel better if I gave them to the Children's Hospital in my area which I did and I felt so good by the letter of thanks that I got from the hospital. I am about ready to get started on another bunch of stuff. Watched Jenny Doan of the Missouri Star Quilting shop and I bought fabric to make receiving blankets that she featured on a program and since I really love sewing, I know the hospital will enjoy them.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Always pays to ask a few questions before agreeing to knit for someone else. Also, to be sure to not knit for free (unless of course you choose to knit for charity).


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

taborhills said:


> It's a JOKE, ladies, a joke.


Nope, it's no joke. Actually happened.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

maspd said:


> Cathy47: I love your saying. I have several PHD's.


Finally found cathy47's saying. I am more educated than I thought as I have two PhD's myself. . Jo


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Only you know how good a friend she is and if it's worth it to make her more dishcloths. I, personally, am learning the lesson of unappreciative receivers of the things I knit. Not worth it to me. Would rather give items to charity than to ungrateful people. But that's just me. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Books- Don't blame you girl friend! What a thoughtless comment!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Farmwoman said:


> Books- Don't blame you girl friend! What a thoughtless comment!


Agree totally shows what happens when people do not think before they speak and when it is a friend it hurts even more.
I do a lot of knitting and crochet and I make blankets on a loom I have had people ask me to reduce my price ( which is not expensive ) and I have said to them "If I asked you to take just half a blanket would you want to pay me the same price?...if you would rather something cheaper then there is always the supermarkets they have some nice fleece blankets" ..that shuts them up..
:evil:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


I would have thrown them at her, hope you charged her for all your work, just remember there are no friends in business.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a friend who knitted round dishcloths during her chemo sessions, because she said she just couldn't concentrate on anything else. I don't actually use knitted dishcloths, but I love the one she gave me and use it regularly because she made it and she's a dear dear friend.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

What a B...... How insensitive.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


This sounds like a straight garter stitch project to me.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

CBB said:


> This sounds like a straight garter stitch project to me.


Even that would be overdoing it in my books


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


She does not appreciate you or the work and time you put into your knitting. You should not allow her to treat you with so little respect. I would not knit any cloths for her.


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

Why doesn't she just buy some? After all, if they wear out, she can just buy some more!


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

you are a push over.....ha ha


----------



## knitting fan (Mar 23, 2014)

I know how you feel some people have no class!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yikes! That would have hurt my feelings! I wouldn't be making her anymore.


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


Ha! I agree!! I just couldn't bring myself to make anything, even with compensation, for someone who had no more appreciation for the work than that!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

Catarry said:


> Hmmm....I'd've told her that *she* could always make more.


Yes! That's what I was thinking! One day take the needles and yarn, get her started on a dishcloth, and then say, "That's it! Good job! Now you can make your own...that's right, now keep knitting and you'll have a dishcloth in a few hours!" I'll bet she wouldn't take that one camping!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

Madelyn said:


> I once made a scarf for a friend taking plenty of time to select a yarn and pattern that would flatter her. It turned out beautifully and she welcomed it.
> 
> Six months later, I saw it for sale at a local thrift shop.


ARGH!


----------



## sloder (Dec 12, 2013)

phyllisab said:


> I wouldn't knit her anything else, ever.


Me too.


----------



## Joyce15 (Jan 18, 2013)

People that do not knit or do other crafts have no idea the time that goes into them. If you factored minimum wage plus the yarn, it is Judy plan cheaper to buy cheap way cloths for camping!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to have the same nice things for camping as I have at home


----------



## Joyce15 (Jan 18, 2013)

People that do not knit or do other crafts have no idea the time that goes into them. If you factored minimum wage plus the yarn, it is just cheaper to buy cheap wash cloths for camping! Or old ones you are about to get rid of


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

My SIL just sent all the knitted blankets back to her church that they had made and gifted to her mother (my MIL) during her final days. 
I wish I could have stopped her but I didn't know until after. I can imagine how insulted the knitters were to receive their items back. What a shame.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

bglass said:


> My SIL just sent all the knitted blankets back to her church that they had made and gifted to her mother (my MIL) during her final days.
> I wish I could have stopped her but I didn't know until after. I can imagine how insulted the knitters were to receive their items back. What a shame.


I don't think it is insulting at all - it would be worse to see the blankets sent to a thrift store or worse, not being used at all

I think it was very nice of them to return the items


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

1crisp1 said:


> Oh My is all I can say !!! I think I would be inclined to buy her a packet of Chux wipes and say it REALLY won't matter if these get ripped.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Also, I would not knit anymore for her after what she said.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Disappointed or not, you should have asked her what she 
wanted them for, and made ones appropriate for her.
A simple Granny dishcloth would suffice.
Just be thankful that she intends to use them, and didn't say
she didn't like them.

Your gift was beautiful anyway.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

I love to knit, but I draw the line when someone takes advantage of anyone, especially when one can't put a price on "time" and a friendship! I'd teach her knit and/or crochet and she could make her own!!!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


And does she want them for free too? Think all the replacement suggestions are wonderful.

:thumbup:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, my. Sorry she is a friend...of course I would gracefully let her know that I have so many projects going that I would love to do them, but simply won't have time to make them. Smile, be nice, but be firm. There is no need for you and your work to be so insulted.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

PointySticksNStones said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't think I would make her any more. I have learned to knit only for people who treasure the time and love that go into each of the things I make for them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :!:


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

After hearing your friend's response to receiving the dishcloths, I wouldn't make her anymore. She apparently does not appreciate the care and effort that you put into your handmade items, and to think that all she has to do is make a simple request to receive more. In the future, she can fend for herself.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm with you on this one! Do it well or don't do it at all!


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's an idea. Sit her down and teach her how to make her own dishcloths.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

YOU ARE BEING USED, GIRL :!: :!: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Bglass, I think it was thoughtful of your SIL to give the blankets given to her Mother back to the church. They can now be passed on to others in need instead of having them just sit in a closet, be sent to a thrift shop or just be thrown away. The blankets gave comfort to the recipient and now can do the same for someone else.


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


It is obvious that she doesn't realize the time (and joy) that is involved with making the dishcloths. And just maybe, your friend doesn't realize how much she has disrespected you and your talent (people often say things without thinking first) by that statement. Offer to teach her how to make her own dishcloths so that she will always have a supply or if she doesn't want to learn to make them, explain how her comment was disrespectful and that in view of how she feels you will no longer make them for her and as another responded, make them for others who would appreciate them more.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

books said:


> I don't think she meant to be hurtful, she really is a sweet person, but not overly deep thinking. often things are said without evil intent. She is paying me for the work, but I'm not charging her half of what the work is worth. I posted my story as just another example of what non-crafters think (Or don't think) of how we choose to spend our time) Sad.


OOH! You are a sweet person. Even if I was getting paid for them I don't thing I could be as nice. :? :-( :hunf:


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I don't think it is insulting at all - it would be worse to see the blankets sent to a thrift store or worse, not being used at all
> 
> I think it was very nice of them to return the items


I appreciate that point of view. I worried there would be hurt feelings.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

jmf6406 said:


> Well, perhaps you could cut an old bath towel into squares for her? I am quite sure this person does not knit, crochet, sew, or do anything that is even slightly creative. Um, she wouldn't remain a "friend" if it was me--but I am an old, cranky bat.


I agree 100%. I would not be so kind as to take my time and resources to do favors for people who are so thoughtless. You are ENABLING her, please do something for someone who appreciates and respects your work.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


I would not make any more for your so called friend!!! Next time she asks let her know how many hrs it takes to knit one!!! You are very busy knitting for your family!! If we don't value our work outsiders will neither!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

books said:


> A few weeks ago, a friend of mine asked me to make five dishcloths/facecloths. I researched patterns, picked similar colors, so they would all match, set the colors so the cotton wouldn't run. Worked really hard on these cloths. She asked for five more, when I delivered the first batch. I was pleased that she like them so well to ask for more. I asked of she was giving them as Christmas presents. She answered, "No I want to take them for camping, they are really durable, and it doesn't matter if they get ripped or tattered, because you can always just make more!!!" I will make more for her, but this time I will NOT take such time and care with them!


Hand her the yarn and a hook/needles and tell her Go for it!


----------



## ladybug211 (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel your pain!! A lot or people don't realize how much love and care we put into knitting or crafts in general. They also don't realize how much some yarns cost us. It would be cheaper for your friend to go to a Dollar Store and purchase a 6-pack for $2.00 so she can throw them away when they get holes in them.
With that being said, she is your friend, so I do understand your dilemma. What I would do, is have her over to your house while your in the process of making one so she can see the work and time you put into them.


----------



## Lynda M Otvos (Aug 30, 2012)

bglass-returning the blankets was all good. I agree with others before me that to allow the makers to re-gift them was the right thing to do. I'd rather get my handmade stuff back if peeps are done with it, or the baby outgrew it and it's still in good shape, or the recipient dies.... I can see where the maker would be ok with that.

Interesting all the different perspectives on the dishcloth friend and her remarks. I hear so many points of view. I'm curious and wondering if more cloths were made for the friend who speaks before she thinks about how it will sound. Haven't we all had that friend at one time or another during our lives ?~!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I agree Chickkie, sometimes people only value what they pay for, taking advantage of another's genorosity.


----------



## pennyforyourthoughts (Jun 2, 2014)

If you do not charge what hand created items are really worth-- time, materials, etc; then people continue in their ignorance. It is then our fault for not honoring the craft with its true value and holding back the acknowledgment of this heritage.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If it bugs you talk to her. Explain the care that went into making those particular cloths, explain the money and time that is involved in making patterned vs garter stitch cloths and that while they wear like iron it was hurtful to hear that she didn't seem to care if they were destroyed. If you are comfortable with her response continue making them, if you are not suggest she buy shop rags and find more appreciative receptive recipients. I know some of my dish cloths end up as shop cloths but only after having gone from dish/wash cloths, to indoor cleaning, to outdoor cleaning to shop rags as they become more and more worn.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If she buys the cloths, then what difference does it make what she does with them. After it leaves my hands and I have the money for it, I could care less what the buyer does with it.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't give them to her. Give them to people who appreciate your fine work.


books said:


> I have a ton of cotton yarn and I love to knit so I will knit the cloths for her. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry, when she told what she wanted them for!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

So sorry, know it does seem ungrateful for what she said and what she is using your special treats for. Guess it is the choice between not making anymore, even though she is paying for them, or keeping a friend.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

ksbradley21 said:


> Speaking of wasting time. Exactly what does camping do, you know, constructively? I used to camp with my parents, and as a 12 year old already knew that unless you are also fishing and hunting for your food, it was a total waste of time. Having said that, please reconsider what you do for a person who is not putting a value on your time and skills! Just thinking out loud.


Camping is not a waste of time in my opinion. It can allow people to get away from the stress of work. Personally, I like practicing my survival skills---making a lean-to, cooking fish on a stone or squash with clay. Foraging the meadows for salad materials--plantain, violets, sweetgrass, berries, making burdock patties, stuffed daylilies. Very refreshing to me.


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

So, I have the impression that you "friend" is like a fruitcake: sweet and dense. I would not be knitting more cloths for someone who is sweet, but still dis-respectful of me and what I provide for her (friendship and "disposable" washcloths). But I know that this is none of my business. . .past being irked at her attitude. . .


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I would be charging her more for my times just so she can ruin them at camping.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

You're disapointed because she considers them rags and expects them to be destroyed and doesn't care?

And you plan to make more of them for her?

Okay.....


----------

